# Audi ALMS announcement?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I was at the Ten-Tenths racing forum, and in the Audi drivers for '07 and ALMS '07 topics, there was a link to a photo at http://www.racingfanatics.com that showed a pic of an R10 with a sign behind it saying "Audi press conference at 1:55".
I don't know what autoshow/event it's from, or how recent it is. But it's there, and the caption says that Audi does seem to have a plan in place, but formal annoucement of details have yet to be made.
Does anyone know anymore than I do(which isn't much)?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi ALMS announcement? (chernaudi)*

Sorry, but the main part of the announcement is that there will be no Champion R10 yet, but nothing more definent. So it will probably be Joest running the cars again.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi ALMS announcement? (chernaudi)*

That had to do with the regular press conference for Audi at the show.
However, Audi did confirm that they will be in the ALMS next year as Audi Sport N. A. The folks from Champion will still be running the team like last year, the name Champion will not be used. They did not did not specify number of cars or drivers.
At least that is what my friend that talked with Maraj said. I'm sure we will see an announcement soon as to details from Audi.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi ALMS announcement? (.:RDriver)*

You'd expect that to be the case, as it's unlikey that the Joest guys can't run the R10 deal(LM and ALMS) themselves(too few team members).
And an announcement from Audi can't be too far off, as Peugeot will announce their plans/driver line up on Wedsday, and the Sebring test is in a couple of weeks.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:00 PM 1-7-2007_


----------

